# Racycle Madness...or Sadness?



## scrubbinrims (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200656573882?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This one is just a couple hours away from me.
Any redeeming features?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 28, 2011)

Man, I know you're not afraid to pull your wallet out, especially for nice original condition bikes..... But I'd wait until a better one comes along. 
 A better one will come along, and usually comes along sooner than later, that's one good thing about this hobby that's proven to be true again and again.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 28, 2011)

I like the bike, It's not a Racycle though.


----------



## vw00794 (Sep 29, 2011)

Its rare but rough.
Miami bikes are harder to find than Racycles, but not as sought after, even though they were made along side the Racycle in the same building. There is a Miami bicycle called a Rideabout  (see below ) which has the large "pacemaker" size chainring which would be an exciting bike to have. This bike in the auction is complete but in rough shape, it doesn't really have enough paint to want to showcase it for its originality. It does have the headbadge going for it. ... and it may have ( cant see from the photos ) the coveted Mussleman armless coaster brake which is a very hard rear hub to find!


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 29, 2011)

so.its got a schwinn crank and sprocket,a fender brace off a modern day english bike,the fork is no good,that bike is bringing good money with alot of wrong parts.so all your getting is a frame and headbadge.


----------



## dmk441 (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm looking for a Miami headbadge from similar era as the one above, but hole pattern needs to be horizontally placed, not vertically positioned like the one above. Message me if you have any teens era Miami cycle badges. Any condition. Thanks! Dave


----------



## mike j (Apr 30, 2016)

Having a Racycle with a small chainring is like having a small pen...


----------



## Wcben (Apr 30, 2016)

mike j said:


> Having a Racycle with a small chainring is like having a small pen...




Or, conversly, you could say that some need to compensate......


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 30, 2016)

It's ALL on the Chainring!!!!  Must be a Pacemaker Ring AND Frame Too!!!


----------

